# Suitable Brewing Thermometer



## pbrosnan (11/4/05)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find a thermometer that will measure across an appropriate 
range for brewing (mash temps) and comes with a remote probe. I have an aquarium 
thermometer but as you probably all know it maxes out at 70C. Anyone have 
any ideas? And I'm not looking for an electronics project here ...but well 
... maybe ...

cheers

Patrick


----------



## Batz (11/4/05)

I have one of there that I use in my mash tun , works well and only $24.50
Guys does mail order , he has been known to talk just a little , don't ring on your mobile

Batz

http://www.ibrew.com.au/html/equipment/beerequipmentset.html


----------



## pbrosnan (11/4/05)

Beauty Batz, that's exactly what I'm after. Pity I spent the same amount on the aquarium thermometer.

cheers

Patrick.


----------



## voota (12/4/05)

Thanks Batz, i'm going to grab one of those too


----------



## Tony M (12/4/05)

Paddy,
One thing about that particular thermometer, the braided part of the probe is not waterproofand the readings will eventually go haywire if the probe is too deeply immersed. It will forgive you after a couple of days when it dries out. You can fix the problem by getting a length of 1/4" shrinktube from Jaycar or Dicksmith and applying that. Mine has been running like that for more than a year now and has not missed a beat except I melted the plastic case by putting it too close to the HLT but it didn't mind.


----------



## wee stu (12/4/05)

Tony M said:


> Paddy,
> One thing about that particular thermometer, the braided part of the probe is not waterproofand the readings will eventually go haywire if the probe is too deeply immersed. It will forgive you after a couple of days when it dries out. You can fix the problem by getting a length of 1/4" shrinktube from Jaycar or Dicksmith and applying that. Mine has been running like that for more than a year now and has not missed a beat except I melted the plastic case by putting it too close to the HLT but it didn't mind.
> [post="54078"][/post]​



I had a similar one - when left too close to the kettle the display was totally stuffed!!! Plastic casing was fine.
I had only used twice :angry: 
I aim to get another one some day, but will be much more careful about where it gets placed in the brury.


----------



## Tony M (12/4/05)

One other thing. They are brilliant for monitoring fermenter temp. As they are on all the time they may as well do something useful. A 4mm (or 4.7mm if you have shrink tube) hole drilled into the fermenter lid is a perfect fit and you know what your wort temp. really is all the time. Close the fridge door on the cable and sit the unit on the top.

edit;
You will be surprised how far off are the stickon strips or even a flash thermometer hanging inside the fridge from the true wort temp.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/4/05)

I have 2 of these which are now useless, the readings are so far out they cant be used. While they were new my mash efficiencies plummeted which led me to believe they were out to begin with, even used as a fridge thermometer they were very inaccurate.

I got in touch with I-Brew, they said if I returned them they would give me a credit towards a Blichmann Brewmometer, since accepting their kind offer they no longer reply to my e-mails.

It is also worth noting that I-Brew state in an e-mail that these items may not be suitable for my purposes, my purposes are brewing beer.

This is just my experience and my 2c worth. 

related link here


----------



## dicko (12/4/05)

I have had one of these since I first started partials.
It is currently now fitted into the third mash tun that i have set up and it has performed without fault.
I checked it last week in the new tun with a trade standard digi- therm digital thermometer and it is spot on, and I do mean spot on.
I have allways installed it by drilling a hole through the side if the rubbermaid just large enough for the probe to be pushed through and I have had no worries.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (12/4/05)

I too have had no problems , mine is fitted the same as Dickos , Well it was his idea first , cheers Dicko

and I have also checked mine against a infra red at work as was spot on




Batz


----------



## dicko (12/4/05)

I finally found the pic I was looking for.

I also luv the timer for hop additions that is incorporated in the thermometer.


----------



## PeterS (12/4/05)

dicko said:


> I finally found the pic I was looking for.
> 
> I also luv the timer for hop additions that is incorporated in the thermometer.
> [post="54175"][/post]​



Dicko or Batz, just a curiosity question.

By having to drill a hole in your MLT, I take it that it is permanent? What did you use for sealing it.?

Cheers,
Keep on Brewin' :beer:


----------



## Batz (12/4/05)

I drilled it so it was tight when I pushed in the probe , I used a tiny dab of aquarium sealant then.

I have removed it from one mash tun and sealed the hole there with the same stuff. Aquarium sealer is food grade


Batz


----------



## dicko (12/4/05)

And I did exactly the same Peter.

Cheers


----------



## pbrosnan (12/4/05)

Thanks for all the feeback. I have to say that as I read I thought "Well won't bother with one of those things" and then "Hey they sound great". How is it that we are seeing so much variation across one product, if indeed it is the same thing. Is it it the circumstances under which it is being used? I still think I'll get one as they're not to dear. Once agin thanks for the input.


----------



## Boots (13/4/05)

After breaking my thermometer during Monday nights brew session (and yes it was at the best time possible, just as the strike water was approaching the correct temp - and yes - it WAS my mash paddle entry) I'm in the market for a new one.

Dicko and Batz - do have your temp probes pushed through to the middle? or is the probe just stuck through the edge so that none of the wiring is actually on the inside of the tun?

I would ideally like to be able to use it for other purposes, so permanently fixing it to my mash tun isn't ideal, but I guess at the price it is, I could get a second for measuring sparge water.

Is heat shrink food grade? It would be nice to be able to drop the probe down into the middle of the HLT / fermenter etc, and I'm a bit concerned about what might leach out of the heat shrink.

I'm going to have a comparative look at what can be had from the states as well.

Cheers guys


----------



## Batz (13/4/05)

Boots
You will find both Dickos and mine are permanently fitted.
I think this is why we have never had any problems , seems the braided cable does not like to get wet , perhaps the steam from a mash may also affect it.

I am only guessing here :huh: 

It is a cheap unit and if you have the spare cash someone will sell you a better one for sure.

Batz


----------



## Boots (13/4/05)

Morebeer have this one:

http://www.morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=18686

Which is good to 200Degrees, and has quite a long probe ( :blink: leave it alone ) , as well as an alert buzzer for when it hits temps etc.

At current exchange rate this works out to $38 + Freight. I'll make an enquiry about freight costs.


----------



## Gough (13/4/05)

Boots,

I would be really interested to know the freight costs etc. Sounds like a goer so long as it doesn't take 6 months to get here! Thanks for the heads up. PM me or post the details here please, if that is OK.

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## Boots (13/4/05)

Gough said:


> Boots,
> 
> I would be really interested to know the freight costs etc. Sounds like a goer so long as it doesn't take 6 months to get here! Thanks for the heads up. PM me or post the details here please, if that is OK.
> 
> ...




Looks like pricing is:

USPS Global Priority Mail (GPM) - Large (up to 4 Pound) - $13 US
Delivery in 4-6 Days
This info was pulled from the USPS web site. Not sure if MoreBeer can bring this down by using a large envelope rather than a box.


So all up it would be USD$43 to ship a single unit - which is currently $55.50

I think I will go ahead and order one of these, the extra functionality is worth it in my books, and they have probes on their price list as a replacement plugin part in case it gets damaged.


----------



## Gough (13/4/05)

Thanks for that Boots. Think I might give it a go as well if I can get it past the financial controller  

Shawn.


----------



## Boots (13/4/05)

Gough said:


> Thanks for that Boots. Think I might give it a go as well if I can get it past the financial controller
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="54237"][/post]​




Hold off on that Gough. I've found a few different Australian suppliers (with help from Roach) and I'm looking to see if I can source them through work. I'll post back to let anyone interested know....


----------



## Borret (13/4/05)

Boots,

I'd also be interested in knowing what's about but I too must get it past the accountant.

Borret.


----------



## pint of lager (13/4/05)

Hey Borret, after all the money you saved by making your own very impressive mill, you could spend the savings on some nice shiney gear for the brewery.


----------



## Darren (13/4/05)

I have a small digital thermometer although these days I really don't worry all that much about mash temps. (Ferm temps i feel are much more important)
How many times have you set your mash to 66.7 C only to stir and move the thermometer half a centimeter to the left and find its 72. Stir and move again and find 62.
Unless you have a mash stirrer running almost constantly I doubt you could ever acheive consistent results (Ie heat rises).

Few things to think about
37 degree C will feel hot if you put your hand in it.
50 degree C most people can hold their hand in it for a short while.
You will not be able to hold your hand in 55 degree C 
Mash temps will be just above that
Hows that for a cheap reliable thermometer!
(PS please don't plunge your hand into boiling water. Slowly is the key)


----------



## pint of lager (13/4/05)

Darren, I found the same results when using a digital thermometer with a probe. You could stir, take a reading, move the probe a few centimeters and it would be way off.

So I went back to my stem thermometer which does not give such weird results.

I give the mash a stir, immerse the thermometer to the 0 deg mark, wait till it stabilises after about 20-30 seconds and use that as my reference temperature. Have found in my brews it is very important to get the temp in the right ballpark.


----------



## Gough (13/4/05)

OK, now the thread has shifted a little, this is something that has been bugging me as well, and was partly why I was looking to buy a digital therm in the first place.

POL, I have also been using a stem therm (till I broke it on Saturday...) and had been using a similar technique to the one you've just described. It has an 'immerse to this line' mark near the 0 degrees which I have been going from, however even with a good deal of stirring this is generally a diff temp to what is down the bottom of the tun well into the grain bed. I was a little concerned as to which was the best reading to take - I think you've just cleared that up for me but can you confirm that this reading (immersed to the line NOT pushed right to the bottom of the tun) is indeed the correct one? 

I've assumed so thus far but this thread has got me thinking... perhaps too much :wacko: My beers have all performed as I'd expect for the diff temps I've mashed at so far, so something must be going right...

Thanks in advance,

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (13/4/05)

POL

As impressed as SWHBO was with my mill efforts- the mere 28 bucks from the bearing joint was still scrutinised when it came up on the credit card. I keep telling her grain is cheap and that it's all heading toward cheaper brewing. I'm also slowly breaking her in on time factor for mashing. I can see that my brew timing will fast become reliant on her doing night shifts ( which is more conducive to hastle free brewing.)

Borret


----------



## Darren (13/4/05)

pint of lager said:


> {Darren, I found the same results when using a digital thermometer with a probe. You could stir, take a reading, move the probe a few centimeters and it would be way off.
> 
> So I went back to my stem thermometer which does not give such weird results.}
> 
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/4/05)

That's why step mashes over direct heat kind of spook me.

Heat the mash, stir, drop the heat. Mash sits at 66c. Take a further reading and be horrified to the fact that it's crept up 2-3c in differing spots via heat from the bottom of the vessel.

Only one answer in any mash be it single temp infusion, step infusion or decoction. You've got to stir like a real bugger and get even distribution. Cover take a reading, correct (if need be) and cover again.

These days I always take at least 5 mins. to mash in. Borne from paranoia of an uneven mash. If I could rig up some sort of mechanical mixer I would.

Warren -


----------



## Boots (13/4/05)

Darren, I personally am aiming to use the one thermometer for HLT, Mash, and possibly even fermenter. It would be good to get a second probe to permanently mount in the fridge for fermenting temps etc. Then the head unit can come outside for brew day, and just plug back into the fridge probe... I like to squeeze all the value i can out of my brewing dollar.

I understand what you mean about the variability of temps in the mash, but I'd rather spend $50 than burn my hand every brewday


----------



## Darren (13/4/05)

No need to spend $50 or burn your hand. A simple water-resistant hand held digital thermometer is all you need ($25 in Adelaide). Can be moved from mash, HLT and ferm too.
I was really trying to point out that what ever you measure is only ever a ball-park measurement unless you are constantly stirring.
cheers
Darren
(BTW one day you will need to test the temp by hand)


----------



## pint of lager (13/4/05)

It's a long way to the shop for a new thermometer, so I have about six stem thermometers from Livingstone, a digital thermometer from HLP plus a couple of other digtal, weather and medical thermometers around the place. The digital medical thermometer has great accuracy around the 40 degree mark.

Have only broken one stem thermometer which magically broke all by itself, while in the presence of two rugrats.


----------



## Darren (13/4/05)

If I look sideways at a glass thermometer it breaks


----------



## Boots (13/4/05)

Darren said:


> (BTW one day you will need to test the temp by hand)
> [post="54273"][/post]​


Unfortunately, I did this on Tuesday, however, I prefer to use the stomach rather than my hands - I find it more accurate :blink: I knew the strike water was roughly about right (broke the thermometer as I was about to take it's final temp reading), so went ahead anyway .. long story short .. ended up tipping a litre or two down my front as I was mashing in.

Judging by the appearnce of a red scald mark, and pain, but the lack of blistering, the water was somewhere between 60 and 80 degrees   I should end up with a beer somewhere between dry and sweet.

EDIT: sp. correction


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/4/05)

Darren said:


> POL, Stem thermometers take too long to compensate (especially drop to a cooler temp). Thats why it seems more stable, not because it is. The thin wire of the probes allow rapid measurement of temperature change.
> 
> 
> [post="54266"][/post]​



I like stem thermometers exactly because of their averaging effect. I know the temperature varies a lot from point to point and from time to time cos I did an experiment with some thermocouples which respond instantly which I posted here
another old thread
But I am calibrating the taste of the beer against "the averaged temperature in the middle of the tun after 5 mins of mixing" and a probe thermometer is the best way to measure that.


----------



## Goat (13/4/05)

Great thread on the testing GL ! - that is very illustrative of what is actually happening in the murky depths of the mash tun. I guess it comes down to surface area and the air mass above the mash and the merits of HERMS (etc) are pretty obvious...

not wishing to hijack the thread, I've added some questions in the other one.


----------



## Doc (13/4/05)

I've been using a Digital Multimeter with Temperature function for the last couple of years.
Here is the model and where I got it from
Works well for me.
I do keep a stem thermometer as backup though  

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tony M (13/4/05)

The $38.00 thermometer from morebeer has the same probe as the $25.00 Ibrew one.
ie. braided non-waterproof wire and not to be immersed.


----------



## dicko (13/4/05)

And,
The one I got from I Brew has an alarm for when it reaches the set temp as well as the timer.

If the mash temp and conditions are the same, everything being equal, it is only the speed of the reading that changes between the digitals and the stems.

I have a Herms system and I cause the return wort to discharge through a pipe that I hold just under the top level of the mash at the horizontal plane and so as to direct the discharge around the tun.
This causes a circular flow around the tun similar to a stirrer and I find it works very well.
I had this same digital temp unit fitted into a s/steel keg type mash tun and I fitted it by silver soldering a piece of 3/8" copper pipe through the wall of the tun at an angle down into the mash grist and then fitted a piece of plastic tubing inside the pipe that the temp probe slipped inside of.
This allowed me to remove the probe for cleaning and to use the temp guage somewhere else if I wanted to.
If you could come up with a pipe on a compression fitting or similar for an esky type tun then you could do the same.

When I first started mash brewing I was told by many learned gentlemen that your system must be good enough to allow you to reproduce the same beer consistently and as long as you are achieving that, then it doesn't really matter what type of temp guage you are using.
I found when I first started, that you could stuff with the mash in an attempt to obtain the correct temp for the entire mash time if you wanted but after you get to know your system then you can confidently mash with little mucking around and with good results.
The best improvement I have made is my Herms.
Cheers


----------



## Darren (14/4/05)

Boots said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > (BTW one day you will need to test the temp by hand)
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/05)

Darren said:


> Flame suit on: I doubt anyone can tell the difference between any beer mashed at either 60 or 68 degrees let alone the 1-2 degrees most homebrewers squibble about
> [post="54387"][/post]​



Hey asbestos Darren :lol: 

My methods are very, very scientific.  

I just heat my mash water 8c higher than my mash temp. Dump in the grain and stir. Extreme ambient temps permitting I hit the target almost every time.

All comes down to getting an intimate knowledge of one's equipment. Coupled to the fact that 38 litre *round* igloo coolers kick major arse for temperature stability. :super: 

Reckon it's got something to do with the fact that 1) they're very well insulated and 2) they've got an extremely well-sealing, tight-fitting lid.

Best $130 birthday present my S/O ever got me. :wub:

Warren -


----------



## johnno (14/4/05)

Hi everyone,
I am using a 48 Qt Igloo for a mash tun and cannot say I have noticed much if any variation in the temp. I give it a good stir and move it around to different places but its all the same. If i use about 5 kilos of grain I am at about half capacity. I'm only using one of those cooking thermometers you get at Big W that go up to boiling point.
Having said that I have only done a few mashes in it.
Anyway my 2 cents worth.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz (14/4/05)

warrenlw63,
I have the same igloo , you may like to do as I have.

I drilled a small hole in the lid then filled with that expanding foam , insulates the lid 


Batz


----------



## Batz (14/4/05)

So what did you guys come up with?


----------



## Boots (14/4/05)

We've still got the monkeys working on it Batz.

1000 monkeys working with 1000 suppliers and we should be able to find the right thermo.

I think we'll have it all sorted in the next few days. There is nothing much decent to be had in aust tho. If you're buying from Aust, I'm tempted to agree now with what people a saying, just get the IBrew one. .... but who wants the easy solution.... not me  It's a big world out there.


----------



## pbrosnan (14/4/05)

Well, I emailed i-Brew two days ago and have yet to receive a reply. Does anyone know what brand the thermometer is, maybe we can source it elsewhere.

cheers

Patrick.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/4/05)

Batz said:


> warrenlw63,
> I have the same igloo , you may like to do as I have.
> 
> I drilled a small hole in the lid then filled with that expanding foam , insulates the lid
> ...



Thanks for the tip Batz. I wasn't even aware that they're hollow?  

As good an idea as it sounds I can't say that I experience any real temperature drops over the course of the mash.

Must admit I've had a bad experience with expanding foam (no I didn't try and shave with it :lol: )

I filled a cavity in our wall where an old lightswitch was, covered with plaster and sanded. Had to have a sparky fit a new lightswitch the other day when the new switch (yep that's right) broke.

He couldn't pull the wires from the wall because the expanding foam and basically entombed them.  

That said Batz I will give it some thought. 

Warren -


----------



## voota (18/4/05)

pbrosnan said:


> Well, I emailed i-Brew two days ago and have yet to receive a reply. Does anyone know what brand the thermometer is, maybe we can source it elsewhere.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...




I got a reply straight away, send off my card details and it arrived today  . Just had a bit of a play around with it, and i cant turn it off without removing the batterys. Other than that is seems like its gonna be great, its got a temperature alarm and timer. Dont know what the brand is though, maybe steka but its got so many words written on the box its impossible to tell.


----------



## Batz (18/4/05)

No you can't turn them off but it does not matter
I have had mine 18months-2 years , batteries are still fine

Batz


----------



## Boots (27/6/05)

UPDATE
---------

We (Roach and myself) ended up buying our Uber-Thermometers. The one we decided on in the end is in the linkythingy below:

linkythingy

Quick notes about the thermometer:

- Control Traceable waterproof Ultra thermometer with probe and cable, -50 to 300C
- Housing is waterproof and *shockproof*. Entire cable is also waterproof.
- Resolution: 0.1 between 19.9 to 199.9C, 1 outside this range
- Accuracy: 0.2C between 20 to 100C
- Records highest and lowest temperature readings over any time period

It doesn't have alarms or timers.

Cost $67 + GST + Freight

The first impression of the thermometer is how tiny it is. The whole controller part of it fits entirely into the palm of your hand.

"Control Traceable" means that it has a serial number which we can use to verify it's accuracy with some bunch of geeks in the states. I'll leave it to you to decide how beneficial this is. We received with the unit a test certificate certifying that it had passed a heap of tests by this third party org.

I'm very happy with mine. It has served time in the mash, in the HLT, I've even taken a reading on the boil just to prove that i can h34r: . It has also spent a fair bit of time showing the temp of my keg fridge. I haven't missed the timers and alarms (which I initially wanted), and to be honest, I don't think they would be practical anyway in hindsight.

I can personally vouch for it being shock proof. I dropped it a few times ... (in the interest of science of course .. I'm not clumsy ... :blink: ) and she still works a treat.

Cheers to Roach for the help hunting this little gem down. We both put in a fair bit of research on this - and I think it has paid off. Some people will say it's too expensive, but we have every reason to believe that this unit will remain active and accurate for many years to come. If anyone wants any more info don't be a stranger 

In australia they can be sourced from:

Extech Equipment Pty Ltd
2 Langwith Ave,
Boronia Vic
03 9761 3300


----------



## roach (27/6/05)

I used this thermo in battle for the first time a couple of weeks ago and very happy with the results. very long cord between the probe and the display unit and so i leave the probe in the hlt/mash/kettle and watch the temp change. Why? Because I can . Previously I used a DSE digital hand held thermo and whilst it worked well, I couldn't leave it in the HLT, go back and check the reading instantly. With the cord also waterproof you can leave it submerged without worry. So long as you don't submerge the cord in the kettle at boiling temps.

A number of brewers in the US use this thermo and plenty of posts on brewboard recommend it. A piccy and recent dicussion about it in the us can be found here http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtop...tal+thermometer . 

I investigated buying it from the US direct but the price difference wasn't worth it. Extech prefer to send the goods via courier, which makes the cost exhorbitant, but if you push for standard parcel post they will do so as long as you accept the delivery risk. The thermos arrived in 2 days no problem.

Thanks to Boots for his extensive research, which gave us confidence that the VWR was the way to go.


----------



## dicko (27/6/05)

Boots said:


> UPDATE
> ---------
> 
> We (Roach and myself) ended up buying our Uber-Thermometers. The one we decided on in the end is in the linkythingy below:
> ...



They look the goods for all brewing temp checking requirements.
I just bought another "Tell Tru" for my mash tun - damn :angry: 
I have saved the site in my favourites, you never know when you might need a temp guage.
Cheers


----------



## JasonY (27/6/05)

Boots/Roach, do you actually submurse the probe in the mash (the whole thing and part of the cable)? Curious to see how they last if this is the case. I had a much cheaper and dodgier unit from Jaycar that worked for a few months and then died.


----------



## Boots (27/6/05)

Jason, I just put the whole probe + couple of inches of the cable into the mash. I've done this for 3 brews (including the one which is boiling now).

The spec's say that the Probe + Connection + Cable are water proof, which is what made it look (on paper) as one of the best digital / probe thermo's for brewers.

Cheers

edited to correct attroshus spelled werds


----------



## wee stu (27/6/05)

dicko said:


> you never know when you might need a temp guage.
> Cheers
> [post="65113"][/post]​



yeah, like yesterday, when my el cheapo digital from tabletop and kitchen gave out because of condensation in the readout!! Just as I was testing the sparge water temp :angry: , had to rely on the dodgy thermostat on the birko urn and hope for the best.

I had one once with a nice waterprof external probe, but I left the body of that too close to the boiler and burnt it out :huh: 

Looks like I might invite boots round to my place for a little show and tell one night after work


----------



## Boots (27/6/05)

wee stu said:


> Looks like I might invite boots round to my place for a little show and tell one night after work
> [post="65117"][/post]​




Now I'm scared ...... :unsure: :blink: 

Stu .... Sure I'm flattered, maybe even a little curious. But the answer is no!

http://www.thesimpsonsquotes.com/character...-quotes-15.html

:lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/05)

dicko said:


> I just bought another "Tell Tru" for my mash tun - damn :angry:
> [post="65113"][/post]​




Dicko,

How much did the Tell Tru cost if you don't mind me asking?

I won a bid on Ebay for a bi-metal dial thermometer. However I'm beginning to get a sinking feeling I've been ripped off. :angry: 

Sent the seller 2 emails to notify me when he gets the payment and I haven't gotten any replies yet.

Not a happy camper. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## dicko (27/6/05)

Hi Warren,
I bought mine a couple of months ago and from memory it was $148.00 and it came with a s / steel threaded nipple to adapt it to a bulk head fitting.
The guage itself was $138.00 incl GST.
They are a bit expensive but if you consider their durability and you want to have it purpose fitted to a mash tun or HLT then these units are very good.
What was the price on e bay?
Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/05)

Dicko,

Cost me the princely sum of $7 plus about $20 bucks postage. Not really the money that bothers me. Thought I had a very good bargain and looking highly likely that I was conned... hook, line and sinker. <_< 

Vendor was a first-time Ebay seller. (Go figure) Thermometer brand is/was Trerice. 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (27/6/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Dicko,
> 
> How much did the Tell Tru cost if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> ...



Warren

I contacted that seller after the auction to see if they could source more of those thermos & got a reply almost immediately saying yes, but when I asked the price & shipping costs the silence was deafening. Be interested to see how you go.

Rob


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/05)

RobW said:


> Be interested to see how you go.
> 
> Rob
> [post="65132"][/post]​



I've got a fair idea how I'll go Rob. Posted the payment Thurs. and emailed him straight away. Sent another email yesterday. Same silence.

You've got to wonder how many irons this guy's got in the fire.

Warren -


----------



## RobW (27/6/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> You've got to wonder how many irons this guy's got in the fire.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="65133"][/post]​



Quite a few judging by the other stuff he had for sale.
Bummer :angry:


----------



## BrissyBrew (11/3/06)

metric bi-metal thermometer
www.mashmaster.com.au


----------



## PistolPatch (31/3/06)

Couldn't get to sleep last night thinking about digital thermometers so read all the info on AHB! I have just impulse bought this one

It is available from Jaycar for $99. (Price drops $20 if 6 or more are bought.)

It comes with 2 probes which is something I was after. I'll also be checking it's accuracy as it says, CAccuracy +-2degrees C. I was hoping for 0.2 degree accuracy. The guy at Jaycar said he had some experience in calibration of these and reckons they are within the 0.2 degree tolerance. Mind you, I would have beleived anything!

Should be able to use the above for not only mashing etc, but monitoring the temperatures of 2 fermenters - exciting stuff!

Thanks also for the tip on heatshrink.

Lots also available from Extech as mentioned by Doc and Boots. (Boots' one is now $50 plus postage.)


----------



## sintax69 (2/4/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Couldn't get to sleep last night thinking about digital thermometers so read all the info on AHB! I have just impulse bought this one
> 
> It is available from Jaycar for $99. (Price drops $20 if 6 or more are bought.)
> 
> ...




pistol in the 20 odd years I have worked in the building controls game this is the worst meter I have ever had.

First where the probe plugs in it will after some use become loose when you plug the sensors in and out, this in turn makes a hi res join on the probe which will give all sorts of wild readings till you get a good connection then you can get a good reading but dont bump the meter at all or you have to start again.
Then there is the calibration screw in side there is two little pins that move the pot on the meter they will brake of and you will have to open it every time you calibrate a probe
Accuracy is totally depended on the battery Jay car said it was the probe i was using but I tryed everthing from there $15 probe to works $300 probes and quite a few in between and nothing would stay steady.After a few days it would be .5 to 1 degree out 
After sales was bad Jaycar past me on to there dealer who had no tech experance I think he was only a importer Jaycar did give me 3 replacements but all had the same problems more or less
These meters are JUNK!!

please try and get you money back and do what I did buy 2 tele thru bimetals probes (BissyBrew)these are great and accurate enough for what we are doing just calibarte one low temp and one hi temp to easy


----------



## PistolPatch (4/4/06)

Frightening stuff Sintax! Thanks for giving me the heads up though. Mmmm. I may have an out on this as I'm pretty sure it said it came with 4 foot probes whereas they are only 3 foot. This fact alone has caused me trouble already.

I do need the 4 foot probes though due to the way I have set my equipment up so it looks as though BrissyBrews suggestion won't work for me. More research!!! Thanks again Sintax.


----------



## BrissyBrew (4/4/06)

Pistol Patch

I also have some digital temperature controllers on the way, will take readings up to 100*C. But I need to play around with the control which is limited for 70*C (I designed it more for a fridge than a heating unit) but 17A 240 relay it would handle it.


----------



## PistolPatch (4/4/06)

Cool! I mean warm, hot! The above thread is pretty confusing so I'll state what I'm after...

-10 to say 110 degree C measurement range (100 OK I'd imagine.)
0.1 degree display readout
accuracy hopefully within 0.2 degree
2 probes of 1.2m - 1.5m in length, preferably requiring no heat or liquid protection

I think that's it Brissy. Look forward to hearing if what you have suits.

Cheers
PP


----------



## sintax69 (4/4/06)

Pistol have you tried One temp they are in coopers plain QLD where ever that is they have a $100 2 input meter for $98 might be better plus they have all types of probes 

http://www.onetemp.com.au/thermometers.htm

or if you want to go a bit more robust one of these indicators look like the dixell controller 2 inputs and mutli selection have used these dead easy and look smart to just, need a box and a couple probes 

http://www.onetemp.com.au/Indicators.htm#LCD


----------



## BrissyBrew (5/4/06)

Hi Pete

0.1*C you need a PT100 probe IMHO. If you want 0.2 accuracy you need a class II PT100 probe, (note grading varies from US to the rest of the world) but it is basically an accuracy/quality control function. Kind of how they use to rate PC chips with so many MHz. 

I what I have will be only 1*C read out. Frankly I dont think you need more for fermentation unless you have a few thousand literes in a glyco chilled conical. Your deciving yourself if you think you really have control with that degree of accuracy for what we are runing.


----------



## PistolPatch (5/4/06)

Thanks again for your trouble Sintax. I'll check your links out later after work.

Brissy, I'm probably wrong in the accuracy I was after. I'm going to do an AG in a few weeks and was more thinking of accuracy of the mash. If 1 degree is OK for that then I'm happy. Are your controllers going to be here soon?

Thanks guys. PP


----------



## BrissyBrew (5/4/06)

Pete

I am looking at the end of the month, the manufacture run is due to finish by then and I will get the first batch couriered.


----------



## PistolPatch (5/4/06)

Brissy, you're as bad as Ross! He called me Pete in one post. Pete is my old man. I'm Pat - LOL! I hope Ross hasn't started a trend!

Seriously, thanks for the feedback on time. If I was a responsible AHB'er I would be patient enough to wait until then and do no more impulse buying. Maybe I can post back here though in 2 months time and say, "I really regret I didn't have the patience to wait for Brissy's thermometer."

As yet, no one has posted here re the mash temperature tolerance question I mentioned in my last post. Do you reckon 1 degree is OK for a mash? I have no idea.

Thanks Brewsy,

PAT! (Sorry Brissy, couldn't help myself!)


----------



## BrissyBrew (6/4/06)

PistolPete is in my head somewhere and is why I think I called you Pete, sorry about that Pat.

What type of control for mashing are you after?
Are you building a herms to keep a constant temp? (I was but have given up on the idea for the time being, I might try it oneday but unless you have great flow rate I am not sure if it is really the best way of controlling mash temps).
One day I might put a stirrer in and heat by steam infusion, but that's oneday...

So if you tun is not heated it will loose a degree or two over time, you can of course infuse more hot liquor and stir it in. But I really think give or take a couple degrees is ok. If you want to make exactly the same beer over and over like a commerical brewer then controlling the variables becomes very important. But IMHO variance in malt will have a greater impact and so will the fermentation processes (temperature control, pitching rate, viability etc). So the short of the long winded answer a couple degrees is not going to be the end of mashing as you know it. The wort will still closely resemble what you are trying to achieve. 

IMHO if you want a more constant mash temp increase the thermal volume, that is start doing 100, or 200l batches.


----------



## PistolPatch (6/4/06)

Many thanks Brissy for all your info. It looks as though, as you say, I don't need the tolerance I was thinking so that makes things a little easier. I'll just be using a 65 litre esky as a mash tun, no herms (whatever that is!) I'll have another look through Dicko's links when I get a chance over the weekend and see what I come up with now I'm far better informed.

Thanks again Brissy
PP

[You're not too far off on the PistolPete as I sort of stole the handle from a guy up here who is about 75 years old and has that nickname due to a rather dubious background!]


----------



## KoNG (26/6/06)

Any updates on the quality of your purchase PP....?
or on your digi thermometers Brissybrew....?

i'm thinking of getting a DMM from jaycar with a K type probe, but would like any at hand info before the purchase...
LMK.


----------



## berazafi (26/6/06)

Those multimeters with thermocouple input should be perfect, BTW you can buy the wire and connecters

You can also buy the thermocouple wire and plugs later and just clip in and out the plug

The wire is around $2 a meter and you just twist the ends together and solder. The point where the ends first come together is where it reads


----------



## KoNG (26/6/06)

i've just found This Purpose Built Ditty which looks quite good.... the droppable nature of it suits me well too.  

the search still continues


----------



## Dr Gonzo (26/6/06)

KoNG,
I recently purchased some thermometers from the same crowd. They were the 4339 model, yellow lollipop with a 10' cable & stainless probe. They cost about twice as much as the one you are looking at, but i found them indispensable. You can stick the probe in the mash tun, or anywhere else & leave it there.


----------



## Trev (26/6/06)

> I've just found This Purpose Built Ditty which looks quite good.... the droppable nature of it suits me well too.
> 
> the search still continues



This is exactly the unit I got from Dick Smith a few years ago.

I have been looking for another the same - it works so well.

The last time I dropped it from a great height, all that happened was that the battery got dislodged  

Trev


----------



## KoNG (26/6/06)

perfect... so you recommend this one obviously Trev.?!!
i think it looks like a good option.. the only thing being the website only mentions one level of freight.... $25..!!!!! 

i've emailed them, so we'll see what happens.?
anyone in sydney keen to get in on an order, we may be able to get a discount.


----------



## MVZOOM (26/6/06)

KoNG said:


> perfect... so you recommend this one obviously Trev.?!!
> i think it looks like a good option.. the only thing being the website only mentions one level of freight.... $25..!!!!!
> 
> i've emailed them, so we'll see what happens.?
> anyone in sydney keen to get in on an order, we may be able to get a discount.



Yep, count me in. The last el cheapo I bought is rooted, on the lookout for a decent thermometre.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## PistolPatch (27/6/06)

Kong, I just saw your post and am dumbfounded! Guess what I did today?

I took that damn thing I bought from Jaycar back as, I think it was Sintax said earlier in this thread, I should have done straight away. It's a long story and I did mean to post here what I learned today. Too late now but for those wanting a thermometer for mashing, just get a S/S brewer's thermometer from your LHBS. This will do you fine.

After that, depending on your equipment, you can get a MashMaster from BrissyBrew - you won't find anything near the quality.

If either of the above don't suit (i.e. maybe you want a probe-like set-up without having to drill holes then go the waterproof thermometer from Extech. They have a 10 foot cable with probe. Probably mentioned already in this thread and today were a bit less than $50.)

Sorry would have posted links and pics but it's been a long day. I'm out of here!


----------



## Batz (27/6/06)

I have one of these in my mash tun,I've had it for around 3 years I think.
Very happy with it,Dicko has one as well and for about the same length of time.
The $24.50 jobbie

http://www.ibrew.com.au/html/equipment/beerequipmentset.html

Batz


----------



## T.D. (27/6/06)

PistolPatch said:


> It's a long story and I did mean to post here what I learned today.



Uh oh - I think I know what's coming!!!  :lol: 

I would like to know what your experiences were PP as I am too looking to get a new thermometer. 

I would be keen to join the group purchase if it happens - it may be possible to get quite a few sent under the one postage cost (they are quite small by the looks). $25 is a bit rich, but $5-$10 would be fine by me. They are probably all you need to get the job done (at least equivalent to the way I do it now, but digital). The drop proof bit also is a great feature - my current thermo is glass!!  

I have bought mashmaster thermometers for another system of mine. They are indeed top quality, but they may be a bit cumbersome to use as a hand-held thermometer.


----------



## KoNG (27/6/06)

i also like the length of the probe at 200mm on the extech one.

KoNG


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/06)

Mr. Thermokong.

Winequip has a fair range to choose from too. They've actually got a digital one in their winemaking seciton with a (wait for it) 1.6m probe!!  Of course no price listed.

Here

These ones seem a little more on the sane side and list prices too which seem to be quite fair.  

Thermometers

Warren -


----------



## berazafi (27/6/06)

This is what i borrow from work to do mine with, excellent and easy to use

http://www.metermantesttools.com/mmusen/pr...manUnitedStates


----------



## PistolPatch (27/6/06)

T.D. said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > It's a long story and I did mean to post here what I learned today.
> ...



LOL - I'm not up for any novels tonight but still reckon what I said in my midnight post above makes sense. The digital one I was referring to there for a little under $50 was this one... Thermometer with 10 foot Cable and Probe

A few AHB'ers have these and think they are great. Just had a quick look then, the one you'd need is about $55 as the accuracy on this more expensive one is +- 0.2 degrees. The $49 one is =- 1.0 degree.

Cheers
PP


----------



## poppa joe (27/6/06)

I bought a small digital thermo on the weekend..at markets for $2.oo..new..about 6ins. long ,mercury tip
Instuctions very vague..
Method 1..Stick under tongue.
Method 2..stick under armpit.
Method 3..Stick you know were???????
haven't tried it yet.. :lol: 
Cheers
PJ


----------



## KoNG (29/6/06)

OK, i've decided to go with this one after all the other models proposed...
i have heard back from Extech and they mentioned that they use a flat rate of $25 aust wide. So a mini Sydney Bulk Buy would make sense, i will probably grab 2 and T.D. has mentioned he will grab 2 also, MVZOOM has stated he will take 1 and i gather from trev's post he would also be in (TBC)...
anyone else in Sydney keen on a purchase.? cost should be around $33 at this stage.
I'd like to order ASAP... 
Cheers
KoNG






Stainless-steel piercing tip 
Drop-proof from 5-feet 
Can be used for soil, food, brewing, labs, and many other uses 


Specifications: Range is -58 to 536F and -50 to 280C Resolution is 0.1 from -20 to 200; 1 outside this range Accuracy is 0.4C or 1C between -20 to 100C Stem dimensions: 0.19 inch diameter and 8 inch length Unit dimensions: 9-1/2 inch overall length, 3-1/4 inch width, and 1 inch depth Weight is 1.2 ounces 
Traceable Food/Waterproof/Piercing Thermo Complete Description

New piercing thermometer measures the internal temperature of stored, frozen, or prepared food. Stainless-steel probe is ideal for use in soil, brewing, food processing, refrigeration, and pharmaceutical applications. Waterproof construction allows it to be used in labs, plants, wash-down areas, and the field. Manufactured to be drop-proof from 5 feet. Eliminates the dangers inherent in breakable glass and toxic mercury thermometers. 

Wide range covers 99 percent of routine temperature measurements: -58 to 536F and -50 to 280C. Resolution is 0.1 from -20 to 200; 1 outside this range. Accuracy is 0.4C or 1C between -20 to 100C. Reading is updated every second. 

Traceable to NIST for accuracy
Individually serial-numbered Traceable Certificate is provided from our ISO 17025 calibration laboratory accredited by A2LA. It indicates traceability to standards provided by NIST (National Institute of Standards and Technology). 

Large, bright, highly readable LCD display is 1/4 inch high. Stem dimensions: 0.19 inch diameter and 8 inch length. Unit dimensions: 91/2 inch overall length, 31/4 inch width, and 1 inch depth. Weight is 1.2 ounces. Supplied silver-oxide battery and Traceable Certificate. Replacement battery Cat. No. 1039.


----------



## pint of lager (29/6/06)

Kong, they look great. I have enough thermometers and don't need another one, so won't go into your buy.

My question is, does it cope well with steam? Trying to measure the mashtun temp will expose it to steam.


----------



## KoNG (29/6/06)

PoL, the text mentions "brewing, food and labs" so i hope it can handle it.... My last DSE model digital seemed to cope fine with the steam, it was its ridiculous flick out probe that caused its death.

Trev in a previous post also said he had this exact model and found it to be ideal.


----------



## KoNG (29/6/06)

OK, i have 4 buyers confirmed now....

KoNG, Trev, MVZOOM and T.D.
that brings the cost to about $34
anyone else who's keen... jump in before COB tomorrow.


----------



## KoNG (30/6/06)

last bump incase others want in....
ordering this arvo

KoNG


----------



## MVZOOM (30/6/06)

KoNG said:


> last bump incase others want in....
> ordering this arvo
> 
> KoNG



Like my last mexican mate said - 'Do Eeeeet'!


----------



## KoNG (30/6/06)

I'm getting there MVZOOM....
we have another on board... Andreic.. is keen
i will get the orders done this arvo.


----------



## KoNG (30/6/06)

Order done lads...
i'll keep you posted, but the sales chick mentioned they may not have that many in stock...??  (we only need 6)
which means it could be a 2 week wait...!
either way they are ordered and heading our way.


----------



## KoNG (24/7/06)

THERMOMETERS are in guys....!
i'll PM you all with my bank details for transfer.
there is a few choices for pick up, being: the big smoke on weekdays (i'm on kent street, harbour bridge end) weekends or weeknights i'm in Fairlight/Manly. Let me know if some other option is needed.
(i also got jibbed with the pricing as GST wasn't included, so we need to add another coupla $$ for each thermometer... SORRY)


----------



## Jase (25/7/06)

HI Guys,

I'm thinking of getting one of mashmaster thermometers for my mash tun, but am thinking of getting one of 
this DMM? Do you think that this DMM wouldn't suitable for the HLT, checking temps in burner, and occasional checks in fermenation?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## KoNG (25/7/06)

i dont think i'd be using it to check the temps of my burner flame.? 
maybe flick warrenlw63 a PM, from memory he bought one of those or similar and had a few issues, thats why i didnt go down that road.

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/7/06)

Yep, sorry just saw that thread guys.

I bought the more "upmarket" model at $55. Meter itself is fine. Where the whole thing lets you down is the k-type thermocouple probe gives up the ghost too often. <_< 

Had mine for about 3-4 years now and I reckon I've been through about 3 probes.

I'm inclined to think there's better alternatives out there. 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (27/7/06)

MVZOOM.... where are you....?
is anyone able to get into contact with MVZOOM, or know of his whereabouts.? he needs to pay for and collect his thermometer and i havent seen or heard from him since their arrival.
Cheers
KoNG


----------



## Phrak (31/7/06)

Yep, he's currently on Holidays at the Gold Coast. Should be back either this week or next.

KoNG, send him a PM so he knows you're looking for him when he gets back.


----------

